# insurance question



## Substance (Jul 7, 2017)

i got into a accident (it wasn't my fault) nation wide insurance is calling my primary insurance to find out if i had the proper ride share insurance, which i think i didn't have, however i thought once you turn the app on Uber insurance takes over. Nation wide insurance is now calling Geico to see if i was covered, if i wasn't covered will nation wide still pay my medial bills?


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

If the other driver was at fault your insurance has nothing to do with it. If you were going to pick up a rider or had a rider in the car your insurance has nothing to do with it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Substance said:


> i got into a accident (it wasn't my fault) nation wide insurance is calling my primary insurance to find out if i had the proper ride share insurance, which i think i didn't have, however i thought once you turn the app on Uber insurance takes over. Nation wide insurance is now calling Geico to see if i was covered, if i wasn't covered will nation wide still pay my medial bills?


The question is whether when geico finds out you do ride share, will geico drop you. Uber insurance covers when app is on in certain states in certain circumstances. Geico won't cover you and geico may drop you.


----------

